# Pet Hates on a around of Golf



## Chisteve (May 31, 2014)

I expect this has been done before .........

Mine is when I'm asked if I have a spare tee, pencil or marker or similar on the tee or green

Even worse when some body plays my ball but that is slightly different 

I've found golf is all about being repaired , I try to ensure that I have everything and ready to play with all the right gear 

I know we all may forget something at one time or another

I always offer to help but it secretly annoys me


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2014)

Opening the starting time e-mail for the 36 hole club championship to find out you are in the last group outâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## el marko (May 31, 2014)

Pitchmarks. I probably repair about 4-5 every hole


----------



## JustOne (May 31, 2014)

Bogies, double bogies, treble bogies............... (etc)


----------



## garyinderry (May 31, 2014)

wet grips.  waste of time!   forget it!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Slow play , at my age i can't afford to waste time.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Slow play , at my age i can't afford to waste time.

Click to expand...

H'mm!

If it takes 15 mins less to play a round, what are you going to do with that time? You probably spend 10 of them taking your shoes off/back on and the other 5 checking that all the necessary things have been done/zipped/tied up! 

I'm ambivalent about slightly slow play. While I'd prefer to keep my rhythm going, it does give me a chance to enjoy several of  the other aspects of the golfing experience! The amount of bird-life around today was incredible! 5 cygnets for a start! An plenty of squawking Coot and Moorhen chicks. And several dozen Canada Goose goslings too just to 'fertilize' the fairways even more! 

Spitfire roared over around 12:30 and was 'all-hailed'!


----------



## Lump (Jun 1, 2014)

People that slap flags down onto greens. Show a little care and place it down off the green.
People that place flags down behind the hole parallel to their own line but straight across the path of an over hit putt from someone else.  
People that can't wait to move off after there own tee shot and stand behind there trolley fingers hovering to zip off as soon as the last tee shot is hit.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			wet grips.  waste of time!   forget it!
		
Click to expand...

Rain gloves - used them at Cruden Bay a couple of weeks ago for first time - awesome


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Slow Play - i dont want to sprint around a golf course but i would like to be able to play at a pace where you walk up to your ball and are able to play your shot without waiting every time

Care of the course - people who dont repair pitchmark and rake bunkers

General Common Sense when using buggies and trollies - people taking their trolley or buggey right behind greens or across fringes and right up to tee boxes when it can be left a good ten yards away to ensure the ground around the tee and green is kept lush


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 1, 2014)

People not repairing pitch marks or raking bunkers, worse than doing nothing in a bunker is attempting to rake it with your feet and making a bigger mess.

One that got me the other day was slow play, when I caught the group up they were only playing nine and decided they would change their shoes on the ninth green while I waited on the fairway......


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 1, 2014)

There are things that niggle me, but to be classed as pet hates there can only really be three.

No 3. In repaired pitch marks.  If you hit the green have the decency to repair it... You know it's there!

No 2. Unraked bunkers. You went in it, made it a mess so fix it.  Hate landing in a sandy bomb site!

No 1. Litter. I play golf to get away from it all in nice surroundings, our club has decent size bins on every tee, I see no excuse for it!


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 1, 2014)

Bloke asked to play along with me, I noticed he had no driver he then asked if he could use my driver! The answer was NO.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 1, 2014)

Inconsiderate slow play.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jun 1, 2014)

Hitting the fairway and finding your ball in a divot.

nothing worse!


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2014)

People that leaves their bags nowhere near where their taking their shots. Then have to mess about walking back to it once the shot has been taken. 
I just don't get it......Use your Noggin!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 1, 2014)

Marking cards on green when your on fairway waiting to play.


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 1, 2014)

Love an empty golf course, millionaires golf, so I guess a group in front and directly behind our group winds me up.

That and someone who try's to run round the course. Against slow play, but people who you play who storm around the course!? Relax, it's a nice day and the surroundings are lovely, enjoy the round!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 1, 2014)

Most of what has been mentioned above plus.........
The clubhouse bore.
The worst was a guy who talked me through every shot he had hit that day in the medal and all his scores.
He was wasting his breathe as I knew already, I was playing with him and marked his card


----------



## North Mimms (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't like slow play but agree that it can be subjective.

But unrepaired pitchmarks and unraked bunkers? NO excuse. 
Do these people think that the bunkers rake themselves after they walk out?

This week I went into three bunkers (the result of playing foursomes with Mr Mimms) and found the prints of the worst type of offender.
- chooses the most direct line to their ball rather than the line that means fewest steps in the sand.
-doesn't rake
- walks out via a different route:rant:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 1, 2014)

any other games on the course

it's so much nicer to have the course to yourselves to enjoy your game.....


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 1, 2014)

People who complain about slow play in a very rude way, specially when they are wrong and way out of order!


----------



## c1973 (Jun 1, 2014)

Getting processed peas with your after match steak pie instead of marrowfat peas! Like eating bullets!

Not pet hates, more minor niggles;

Pitch marks not repaired, we have terrific greens, look after them.
Very slow/fast play, don't dawdle but no need to speed march either.
Poor etiquette.


Quite lucky to be at a reasonably forward thinking club where we have 2 bars, one is more formal and traditional (not excessively so) in what is acceptable, the other has SKY, let's you wear golf shoes (if you have too), ok to use mobiles as well. I would like to be able to wear smart jeans if nipping in for an impromptu meal,but have no problem accepting that I can't. Pity though, the food is really good and I'd 'drop in' more often if this was relaxed a little.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

Un-repaired pitchmarks, spike scrapes, badly raked bunkers and litter just like everyone else.

But the thing that gets in my craw most is the guy who doesn't know what 'lost a hole' actually means! It's NOT on the Par 3 Tee but guys ahead have left the Green - that's perfect position! It's NOT on the Par 4 Tee but the guys ahead have left the Green (that's a shot or 2 behind) or even if they have Tee off on the next hole - that's 'Out of Position'. Given that the guys in front are given a 2 and a half (or maybe 3) shot start (Held on Tee until players ahead are on green) 'Lost a hole', to me, is where the guys in front are more than 6 shots ahead - so are on the Fairway of the hole ahead if the 'behind' group are on the tee of a Par 5, on the next Green if consecutive Par 4s or have left the following Green if a Par 3. There's a few other combinations, but 'Lost a Hole' really does mean lost a hole on top of the head start they gave the group ahead!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 1, 2014)

Litter, slow play and unraked bunkers but at the end of the day, there are still worse ways to while away few hours


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Snobs.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2014)

Slow play is my major one. Yesterday played a board competition, tees as far back as possible, pins tucked away, and as a three ball we were round in 3 1/2 hours. Players in front kept up a good pace, and everyone followed the example. It may have helped that it was a stableford, and our members know that you pick up when you can not score.

Just a nice pace to play golf, hit it, walk after it, and usually able to hit the next shot without a wait. Only once did I have to get my partners to speed up.

I do have a new pet hate though. Partners that get to the tee at the very last minute. I always get to the Club at least 20 minutes before my tee time, so I can pay for the comp, change my shoes in the clubhouse, hit a few putts, and a couple in the net, and good to go. I felt rushed yesterday, didn't know if we were going to be a two or three ball, and had to let the group behind go off first. I am a slow starter at the best of times, but three points after four holes didn't calm me down.

Amazingly the chap that was late, tieing his shoe laces on the tee, started par, par, birdie, ten points after three holes. No justice !!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 1, 2014)

Perhaps you should change your pre competition preparation, seems to work for your FC. &#128514;


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 1, 2014)

richart said:



			Amazingly the chap that was late, tieing his shoe laces on the tee, started par, par, birdie, ten points after three holes. No justice !!
		
Click to expand...

only 8 points surely.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			only 8 points surely.....

Click to expand...

Unless he has shots on all the holes then its 3 + 3 + 4 = 10


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless he has shots on all the holes then its 3 + 3 + 4 = 10
		
Click to expand...

 Correct.:thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless he has shots on all the holes then its 3 + 3 + 4 = 10
		
Click to expand...

your arithmetic would be correct if he *did* have a shots on all the holes; but ignores the 2 point penalty on the first hole for being late on the tee..........


----------



## drawboy (Jun 1, 2014)

As today at Bradford GC open day, gobby golfers who are so into their own 4 ball that they amble up the hole shouting to each other "Great shot Alf" "You were unlucky there Fred" " I think yours is in the rough Stan" taking no notice whatsoever of anyone else on the course who may be putting out or standing over a drive. FFS be aware of others around you, your 4 ball isn't the be all and end all of golf on the course....Oh and shut the gob, no one else wants to know that you have come up short again 'cos you were unlucky!!


----------



## LanDog (Jun 1, 2014)

Pitch marks that haven't been repaired I hate.

People who get aggressive over bad shots, you play golf to have fun so don't get into a massive strop if you're no playing the best.

Lastly, people who get aggravated over every little thing that happens in a round, stuff that is completely out of their control, take a deep breath and look at the scenery!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			your arithmetic would be correct if he *did* have a shots on all the holes; but ignores the 2 point penalty on the first hole for being late on the tee..........
		
Click to expand...

thats not really going to happen at our level though is it


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2014)

Fast play, poor etiquette and beer in warm glasses.


*Slime*.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			thats not really going to happen at our level though is it
		
Click to expand...

happens at our place, and should happen anywhere that there is an allocated tee time a a player is late for that time.

I can't answer for what actually happens elsewhere but there have been posts here that suggest that something does - including the one where someone was prevented from competing when 2 mins late (and how that was now wrong too !)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			happens at our place, and should happen anywhere that there is an allocated tee time a a player is late for that time.

I can't answer for what actually happens elsewhere but there have been posts here that suggest that something does - including the one where someone was prevented from competing when 2 mins late (and how that was now wrong too !)
		
Click to expand...

All depends on who is enforcing the rules ? Is there someone at the tee to ensure the matches go off on time.

Even in a Pro Am a group has been delayed and another let off before them due to someone being stuck in traffic etc . (without penalty )


----------



## mchacker (Jun 1, 2014)

Idiots who think they have 5 mins to look for a ball before looking at the group behind, and "they won't get anywhere if we let them through"


----------



## Richuk123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Slow Play - i dont want to sprint around a golf course but i would like to be able to play at a pace where you walk up to your ball and are able to play your shot without waiting every time

Care of the course - people who dont repair pitchmark and rake bunkers

General Common Sense when using buggies and trollies - people taking their trolley or buggey right behind greens or across fringes and right up to tee boxes when it can be left a good ten yards away to ensure the ground around the tee and green is kept lush
		
Click to expand...

All of the above do my head in, Leaving bags the right side of the green in relation to the next tee really winds me up :temper::temper::temper::temper:


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			thats not really going to happen at our level though is it
		
Click to expand...

 He was actually on the tee exactly on time, to the minute. The Pro drove him up from the car park in his buggy! We had already said the the group behind to tee off as they were ready, though we could still have done so.


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 1, 2014)

Golfers that moan.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Golfers
		
Click to expand...


FTFY! Removed superfluous words!


----------



## beggsy (Jun 1, 2014)

People that start moaning over petty things that more than likely have done themselves in golf at some point


----------



## drawboy (Jun 1, 2014)

mchacker said:



			Idiots who think they have 5 mins to look for a ball before looking at the group behind, and "they won't get anywhere if we let them through"
		
Click to expand...

What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? TBH if you have somewhere you need to be, beer you need to drink, other things you need to do then stay off the golf course and take up sprinting, jogging,cycling or speed dating and let everyone else enjoy their time away from work and the family. Golf isn't a race. Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? TBH if you have somewhere you need to be, beer you need to drink, other things you need to do then stay off the golf course and take up sprinting, jogging,cycling or speed dating and let everyone else enjoy their time away from work and the family. Golf isn't a race. Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.
		
Click to expand...

But if possible wouldnt it be better to just let them tee off whilst you are looking and then the pace of play is still continuious and you still have 5 mins to look. Especially when its a busy comp.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? TBH if you have somewhere you need to be, beer you need to drink, other things you need to do then stay off the golf course and take up sprinting, jogging,cycling or speed dating and let everyone else enjoy their time away from work and the family. Golf isn't a race. Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean that you shouldn't let them through - if appropriate. Remember that it's quite possible that they aren't the only group you may be holding up!


----------



## drawboy (Jun 1, 2014)

I see your point LP but there is nothing to stop the group you have just let through doing the same on the same or next hole and them not letting the group behind through then it just becomes the Benny Hill show. All you have to do is let them have their 5 minutes. If it is excessive, twice per hole or on every hole or they have lost a clear hole to the group in front then yes ask or expect to be waved through but pushing the group in front because you have somewhere to be just isn't on IMO. In cases like that it is the group pushing who are out of order.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			I see your point LP but there is nothing to stop the group you have just let through doing the same on the same or next hole and them not letting the group behind through then it just becomes the Benny Hill show. All you have to do is let them have their 5 minutes. If it is excessive, twice per hole or on every hole or they have lost a clear hole to the group in front then yes ask or expect to be waved through but pushing the group in front because you have somewhere to be just isn't on IMO. In cases like that it is the group pushing who are out of order.
		
Click to expand...

Well you would hope that if you have let them through and they got into the same situation they would let you back through - seen it happen

But its all depending on the situation and if its clear in front or there is nowhere to go and if its a quicker group behind you etc - just judge the situation.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm pushed to think of much.

I played in an American Fourball yesterday and it was open to all, won by a husband and wife who are serial winners apparently! Today's 4bbb Stableford was being lead with 47 points off 3/4 handicap. So no chance of winning either but I'm generally happy on the course


----------



## Robobum (Jun 1, 2014)

Aimpointers


----------



## DanFST (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? TBH if you have somewhere you need to be, beer you need to drink, other things you need to do then stay off the golf course and take up sprinting, jogging,cycling or speed dating and let everyone else enjoy their time away from work and the family. Golf isn't a race. Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.
		
Click to expand...


I completely agree with you. I got rollocked this afternoon for the exact same thing. In our two ball on the 11th, I spooned one into the rough, and because it was so damn long, i couldn't find it! To which one of the group behind took that as an invitation too tee off whilst we were looking. With the ball coming up 10 yards behind my trolley left on the fairway. I dropped one, played my shot and then waited so I could exchange some words. 

It was apparently my fault for taking too long, and if we weren't at the standard to play on a course we shouldn't play. We should let them through. To which I lost my rag and said some foul words and had to walk away. The thing that annoyed me most was they started on the 10th, and initially attempted to sneak on before us whilst we were walking from the 9th. We played on through lost no more balls, and had finished a pint and a half before they were on the 18th green. 

If you are in that much rush on a sunday afternoon, don't play a round of golf. And if do something wrong, admit fault and say sorry! 

Rant over.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? ... Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to re-read the Rules before quoting them to your defense!

"Players searching for a ball should signal the players in the group behind them to play through as soon as it becomes apparent that the ball will not easily be found. They should not search for five minutes before doing so."


----------



## mchacker (Jun 1, 2014)

drawboy said:



			What about the idiots who do not give the group in front 5 mins to look for a ball as laid out in the rules of golf before standing there huffing,puffing, chunterring and thinking "Why don't they let us through"? TBH if you have somewhere you need to be, beer you need to drink, other things you need to do then stay off the golf course and take up sprinting, jogging,cycling or speed dating and let everyone else enjoy their time away from work and the family. Golf isn't a race. Anyone who loses a ball has 5 full minutes to look for it before it is lost.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at the rule book etiquette section under lost ball then rethink your first sentence.

I have all the time in the world to play golf and when time permits itself will take all the time available to me. However, in a nose to tail competition if one of my group has launched one into the crap and the group behind is waiting over their shot it works best for everyone to let them through rather than rushing over the next few shots trying to create a gap. Unfortunately whenever I pitch this it is met with one of the two responses I quoted earlier.

Edit- Duncan Mackie got there before me but have a picture anyway


----------



## Leereed (Jun 1, 2014)

Litter,people who wait for green to clear. When 300 yards away.then knob it 20 yards.


----------



## ScratchSRL (Jun 1, 2014)

People saying good shot when it clearly isnt!!!!!


----------



## Ian_S (Jun 1, 2014)

Leereed said:



			Litter,people who wait for green to clear. When 300 yards away.then knob it 20 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Would you also complain if you were lining up your putt and then saw a ball rolling up next to your feet, and when you ask the guy holding his 3 wood why he didn't wait his reasoning was "well I usually knob it 20 yards so I thought you'd be safe"?


----------



## Leereed (Jun 1, 2014)

Ian_S said:



			Would you also complain if you were lining up your putt and then saw a ball rolling up next to your feet, and when you ask the guy holding his 3 wood why he didn't wait his reasoning was "well I usually knob it 20 yards so I thought you'd be safe"?
		
Click to expand...

If someone can hit a 3 wood off the deck 300 yards then fair play,if they hit there driver 160 yards for the last 10 holes.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2014)

beggsy said:



			People that start moaning over petty things that more than likely have done themselves in golf at some point
		
Click to expand...

I've got two of them now, didn't do it myself for 10+ years, but the following:-

People not marking their balls, especially in comps. Yes, you playing a titleist 1, but will you also claim any titleist 1 we find in this rough, even though yours was a Prov, but this one is a solo?

Spare ball in your pocket - so this hole with 200 yards to carry the lake, OOb right and massive rough left you may not need it? Then proceeds to his bag 60 yards away to reload.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 2, 2014)

Good god! 
All of you take a deep breath. Calm down and smell the roses. Life's to short to get so stressed.


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've got two of them now, didn't do it myself for 10+ years, but the following:-

People not marking their balls, especially in comps. Yes, you playing a titleist 1, but will you also claim any titleist 1 we find in this rough, even though yours was a Prov, but this one is a solo?
*
Spare ball in your pocket - so this hole with 200 yards to carry the lake, OOb right and massive rough left you may not need it? Then proceeds to his bag 60 yards away to reload.*

Click to expand...

I would do the same. Knowing I had that ball in my pocket would make me doubt myself and I would probably hit it in the water!! I'd rather walk back to my bag and get another!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2014)

After rereading the post title,   don't take your pet for a round then ..


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 2, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			After rereading the post title,   don't take your pet for a round then ..

Click to expand...

Good Brandy?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Good Brandy?
		
Click to expand...

not tonight foxy, just my sense of humour.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 2, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			not tonight foxy, just my sense of humour.
		
Click to expand...

Bit 'Christmas Pudding-ish' for me in that case - demonstrating a little of mine!


----------



## Slab (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally a chance to let off steam...

No ice in the buggy's coolbox
Balls not arranged into pyramids on range
When chilled towels delivered on course don't have that little hint of lemon
Having to switch the cart GPS from Meters to Yards
When the complimentary ice tea dispenser at halfway hut has run out of liquid sugar 
And biggest pet hate:
When the starting staff wet the whole of the golf towel rather than just the bottom half

:rant:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2014)

Grantley1988 said:



			I would do the same. Knowing I had that ball in my pocket would make me doubt myself and I would probably hit it in the water!! I'd rather walk back to my bag and get another!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that imply a mental weakness though?
It's only a ball...do you carry waterproofs in case it rains or because you're afraid it will rain...?

And, in this scenario, why is your bag 60 yards away....?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Doesn't that imply a mental weakness though?
		
Click to expand...

It depends.
If you always carry a spare ball, then no problem.
If you get out a spare ball and put it in you pocket just prior to walking back to the tee......maybe a mental problem


----------



## Snelly (Jun 2, 2014)

Slow play and equipment junkies.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2014)

People who complain about every little minor thing.

Just relax and enjoy it for god sake


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 2, 2014)

Do not really have any pet hates as I'm glad to be away from graft and playing golf,I see a pitch mark I repair it,in a bad bunker I rake it,slow play and prob look at score card and count putts and points.do hate no one shouting 4 mind you as I was hit in throat years ago and no 4 shouted!


----------



## dewsweeper (Jun 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			People who complain about every little minor thing.

Just relax and enjoy it for god sake 

Click to expand...

I agree,I am pushing 75 and life really is too short.
As Walter Hagen is supposed to have said "smell the flowers".
Dewsweeper


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

Grantley1988 said:



			I would do the same. Knowing I had that ball in my pocket would make me doubt myself and I would probably hit it in the water!! I'd rather walk back to my bag and get another!
		
Click to expand...

And if you put your next ball OOB, in a medal round, would you have to walk back to your bag again? What if everyone does this in your fourball? How long till you back up the whole course?

Question - how many balls do you keep in your golf bag, on average?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			People who complain about every little minor thing.

Just relax and enjoy it for god sake 

Click to expand...

I was going to say the same, thought it was just me that played and never really got wound up.

If there a pitch mark to repair, repair it, if there's slow play and you can play through try play through etc etc. Life's too short.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			I was going to say the same, *thought it was just me that played and never really got wound up.*

If there a pitch mark to repair, repair it, if there's slow play and you can play through try play through etc etc. Life's too short.
		
Click to expand...

Steady on mate I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Duckster (Jun 2, 2014)

Litter on the course - we have bins at every tee, it's not hard to use them.
Club throwers - absolutely no need
People trying to play quicker than Usain Bolt then getting miffed about being held up for about 30 seconds on the tee.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2014)

Dog phoo in the rough...........see what I did there!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Steady on mate I wouldn't go that far 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I think its only myself that winds me up on the golf course. I have a tantrum and move on to the next tantrum - probably the very next shot


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			And if you put your next ball OOB, in a medal round, would you have to walk back to your bag again? What if everyone does this in your fourball? How long till you back up the whole course?

Question - how many balls do you keep in your golf bag, on average?
		
Click to expand...

I carry around  10 balls

To be fair on my course and and any other course I have played  I would never have my bag  that far away from me so this situation has never happened.  I don't really see how walking back to your bag would back up a course.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 2, 2014)

Another vote for litter on the course here - especially empty cans - here's a thought a 500ml can weighs half a kilo when full, when it's empty it weighs nearly nothing and yet when do people refuse to carry them?

Why, when I order my cheeseburger at the end of the round do they insist on putting mayonnaise on it???


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

Grantley1988 said:



			I carry around  10 balls

To be fair on my course and and any other course I have played  I would never have my bag  that far away from me so this situation has never happened.  I don't really see how walking back to your bag would back up a course.
		
Click to expand...

If keeping 1 spare ball in your pocket is "bad karma" Surely keeping 10 spare in your bag magnifies it more. 

Before playing a new course, do you check out the course guide to see if you will or may leave your bag far away? I would think not, people who don't carry a spare ball tend to never carry one.

If 2-3 and definitely 4 people have to walk back to bags 60 yards away to reload they will back it up.

Listen, as advised I didn't for years, but once pointed out to me I saw that you should, weighed it up and now always do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

Swingalot said:



			Love an empty golf course, millionaires golf,
		
Click to expand...

Had this last night.  Went out at 7:30pm for a few holes - beautiful sunny and warm evening and not a single other person on the course.

Plenty of time to fix pitch marks on greens and fringes; replace divots; rake bunkers; pick up litter (and these are not my *pet* hates  )


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If keeping 1 spare ball in your pocket is "bad karma" Surely keeping 10 spare in your bag magnifies it more. 

Before playing a new course, do you check out the course guide to see if you will or may leave your bag far away? I would think not, people who don't carry a spare ball tend to never carry one.

If 2-3 and definitely 4 people have to walk back to bags 60 yards away to reload they will back it up.

Listen, as advised I didn't for years, but once pointed out to me I saw that you should, weighed it up and now always do.
		
Click to expand...

This is my opinion and having a ball in MY pocket  would annoy me. Taking just 1 ball on a course would be pretty stupid. 

I have a skycaddie so download new maps before so I do not buy course guides. 

I  use common sense where I leave my bag. Don't pull it up to the green if the next tee is 40yds back etc etc.  I  play quick aswell  as my playing partners so we have never held anyone up in golf.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

when folk stand in the wrong place when I'm teeing off :smirk::ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2014)

The usual of not repairing pitchmarks and raking bunkers, along with slow play.

My next is folk walking all over the course without a care in the world. We have a couple of paths that cut across the course for access to the beach, but you get ramblers wandering all over the place across the greens, appear in front of the tee, just as you are about to hit.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

Quite lucky to be at a reasonably forward thinking club where we have 2 bars, one is more formal and traditional (not excessively so) in what is acceptable, the other has SKY, let's you wear golf shoes (if you have too), ok to use mobiles as well. I would like to be able to wear smart jeans if nipping in for an impromptu meal,but have no problem accepting that I can't. Pity though, the food is really good and I'd 'drop in' more often if this was relaxed a little.
		
Click to expand...

We seem to have moved pretty quickly from very trad position to where your club is and that is excellent - and I absolutely agree about smart jeans and being able to drop in.  I too would use clubhouse more if I could.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 2, 2014)

Garnish with my bacon sandwich.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 2, 2014)

Slab said:



			Finally a chance to let off steam...

No ice in the buggy's coolbox
Balls not arranged into pyramids on range
When chilled towels delivered on course don't have that little hint of lemon
Having to switch the cart GPS from Meters to Yards
When the complimentary ice tea dispenser at halfway hut has run out of liquid sugar 
And biggest pet hate:
When the starting staff wet the whole of the golf towel rather than just the bottom half

:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but they are only minor irritations. What is really annoying is when they mow stripes on the fairway and the stripes aren't in the right order - even after I've told them that they should start on the left with a light stripe. I think they now do it deliberately just to annoy me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			when folk stand in the wrong place when I'm teeing off :smirk::ears:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, tell me about that......mine too.
It only takes a few seconds to stand in the proper place and show respect to your playing partners.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			when folk stand in the wrong place when I'm teeing off :smirk::ears:
		
Click to expand...

If only there was some kind of historical natural standing position (or HNSP if you will) that was accepted by all golfers as the correct place to stand. It is such as shame that this doesn't exist.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Golfers that moan.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I really don't like that.  There are some at my place who will endlessly tell you about what greens, fairways etc etc are like at club X just down the road. And they can go on - and on - and on - about it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			If only there was some kind of historical natural standing position (or HNSP if you will) that was accepted by all golfers as the correct place to stand. It is such as shame that this doesn't exist. 

Click to expand...

Now - back in the day when I were a lad...


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jun 2, 2014)

fellow players dishing out unsolicited advice after a bad shot...

you should have.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

BoadieBroadus said:



			fellow players dishing out unsolicited advice after a bad shot...

you should have.....
		
Click to expand...

which is better than

'you should of...'


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 2, 2014)

1) FC's that are completely unaware of where your marker is on the green and then proceed to stomp all over your line.

2) FC's that "identify" their ball in the rough and appear to have a better lie afterwards.

3) FC's that seem to think nearest point of relief also means best point of relief. This includes free and penalty drops.

4) Calling a *Stableford *competition Sta*p*leford. (The Stableford system was developed by Dr. Frank Barney Gorton Stableford  and is therefore named after him).


----------



## cookelad (Jun 2, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			1)4) Calling a *Stableford *competition Sta*p*leford. (The Stableford system was developed by Dr. Frank Barney Gorton Stableford  and is therefore named after him).
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about that one!!!! :temper:


----------



## rosecott (Jun 2, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			4) Calling a *Stableford *competition Sta*p*leford. (The Stableford system was developed by Dr. Frank Barney Gorton Stableford  and is therefore named after him).
		
Click to expand...

And "bogie".


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2014)

Grantley1988 said:



			I  use common sense where I leave my bag. Don't pull it up to the green if the next tee is 40yds back etc etc.  I  play quick aswell  as my playing partners so we have never held anyone up in golf.
		
Click to expand...

Not ever, wow you are quick.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2014)

rosecott said:



			And "bogie".
		
Click to expand...

what's wrong with bogie - other than the snottery spelling


----------



## rosecott (Jun 2, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			what's wrong with bogie - other than the snottery spelling 

Click to expand...

Bogey - try to keep it clean.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2014)

My pet hate is playing partners who do not help get a line on a wayward shot. I have played with a few who always expect other people to have a line on their tee shot when it heads into the cabbage but are always doing something else when other people ask if they have afforded them the same courtesy when they tee off. Even worse are the odd few who I have specifically asked to keep an eye on a shot because my view is obstructed and they then proceed to chat, fiddle with their bag but certainly have no desire to see where your shot lands. 

Add to that the odd playing partner who is often absent when everyone is looking for a lost ball but is the first to make sure everyone is looking for his and you have my 2 pet hates.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 2, 2014)

Lot of pent up frustration...  obviously much of it in jest, but I do get the feeling that some on here do take it just a little bit too seriously...

I enjoy playing golf, I like being out there (unless it's lashing it down) so don't really have much to moan about.  If the round is slow, probably not a lot I can do about it so why worry?  What will be will be..  Doesn't stop me trying my best.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jun 2, 2014)

People who dont look after their clubs and pitch up with last weeks mud and grime encrusted on them.  Take some pride in your equipment, nothing worse than a dishevelled bag full of manky, sorry looking clubs.

People who try and over-complicate the game with some new found technique or fad.

Having to play from divots, stupidest rule in the game.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 2, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Lot of pent up frustration...  obviously much of it in jest, but I do get the feeling that some on here do take it just a little bit too seriously...

I enjoy playing golf, I like being out there (unless it's lashing it down) so don't really have much to moan about.  If the round is slow, probably not a lot I can do about it so why worry?  What will be will be..  Doesn't stop me trying my best.
		
Click to expand...

Most of mine is in jest but sometimes the lack of courtesy shown by FCs can wind me up a little. Never to the detriment of my round or so as I don't enjoy myself but I have always been brought up to act in the way that you would expect other people to act and so sometimes showing a lack of consideration for the course or the people that you are playing with can be frustrating.


----------



## cookelad (Jun 2, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			Lot of pent up frustration...  obviously much of it in jest, but I do get the feeling that some on here do take it just a little bit too seriously...

I enjoy playing golf, I like being out there (unless it's lashing it down) so don't really have much to moan about.  If the round is slow, probably not a lot I can do about it so why worry?  What will be will be..  Doesn't stop me trying my best.
		
Click to expand...

There was no jest in mine! Why the heck would you put mayonnaise on a cheeseburger???


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 2, 2014)

Without reading through the other 11 pages and in no particular order:-


People leaving litter, there are plenty bins provided, put the rubbish in your bag till you get to one.
Pitch marks, must repair two or three per green during a round that are not mine.
People leaving their trolleys/bags on the wrong side of the green, holding up play
People marking their cards next to the green
People unaware of whats going on around them
People not shouting fore
Rain
Hitting a good shot and then not being able to find you ball


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 2, 2014)

cookelad said:



			There was no jest in mine! Why the heck would you put mayonnaise on a cheeseburger???
		
Click to expand...

Well, this is a actually a really good point, but I don't associate that with golf.  I find this just completely unacceptable.  Why ruin a perfectly good cheeseburger with white crap?  yes, if you want it you can ADD it.  It should NEVER come as standard.

Point accepted.  Carry on...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

People who are too lazy to enter their scores on the PSI

And players who fail to enter their card in the box and PSI ?!


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 2, 2014)

cookelad said:



			There was no jest in mine! Why the heck would you put mayonnaise on a cheeseburger???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely with you on that, mayonnaise is the devil's work - similarly salad on the side of a plate of golf club fish and chips - no need

As far as during a round of golf - not much bothers me


----------



## c1973 (Jun 2, 2014)

cookelad said:



			There was no jest in mine! Why the heck would you put mayonnaise on a cheeseburger???
		
Click to expand...

Why would you put mayonnaise on anything? Yuck!


----------



## Grantley1988 (Jun 2, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not ever, wow you are quick.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou  my missus says the same.

I have been playing less than a year and have never been told to speed up or had to let someone through due to slow play. Seeing as slow play is a an issue, me and my playing partners do play quickly.


----------



## rosecott (Jun 2, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Hitting a good shot and then not being able to find you ball
		
Click to expand...

Surely that pet hate depends on the definition of a "good shot".


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jun 2, 2014)

Pitbull terriers - worst sort of pet on a golf course imho !!


----------



## Slicer30 (Jun 2, 2014)

Badly repaired pitch marks - golfer with good etiquette but bad technique when repairing the pitch mark.

Lifting, prying up the pitch mark which then becomes a little dimpled bald spot on the green.  So avoidable if they just took the care to repair it properly.


----------



## drdel (Jun 2, 2014)

Dog walkers who let their dogs off the lead and then leave the s**t on the course !!

Recently our Pro has started taking lesson on the course - he then stands aside with his couple of pupils and watches our next shots. We don't want or need an audience  !!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

drdel said:



			Dog walkers who let their dogs off the lead and then leave the s**t on the course !!

*Recently our Pro has started taking lesson on the course - he then stands aside with his couple of pupils and watches our next shots. We don't want or need an audience  !!*!
		
Click to expand...

Confused ?

Your pro is taking lessons on the course but stops to let you play through ? And you don't like him watching you hit the ball ?


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Jun 2, 2014)

People who have to walk to their bag to get a provisional ball, keep one in your pocket ffs


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2014)

rosecott said:



			And "bogie".
		
Click to expand...

 Ah! the old Colonel Bogey -----------


----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2014)

I hate it when people shout 'FOUR' instead of 'FORE' ...................... it's just lazy!  


*Slime*.


----------



## Twin Lakes (Jun 2, 2014)

ScratchSRL said:



			People saying good shot when it clearly isnt!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ This

and clubhouse golfers......they certainly talk a good game and I find it very tiresome.


----------



## Crow (Jun 2, 2014)

Slime said:



			I hate it when people shout 'FOUR' instead of 'FORE' ...................... it's just lazy!  

Click to expand...

Made me smile.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2014)

Possibly the most annoying thing for me is a PP who, every single time he makes a par, utters the immortal "That's a Par" in a stupidly squeaky voice reminiscent of someone who's been snorting Helium.........even more annoying when he does it 7 times in a round..-..not bad for a 20 handicapper


----------



## LanDog (Jun 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Possibly the most annoying thing for me is a PP who, every single time he makes a par, utters the immortal "That's a Par" in a stupidly squeaky voice reminiscent of someone who's been snorting Helium.........even more annoying when he does it 7 times in a round..-..not bad for a 20 handicapper
		
Click to expand...

Is he putting on the voice or is that his natural tone?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2014)

LanDog said:



			Is he putting on the voice or is that his natural tone?
		
Click to expand...

Oh put on - I should know I've known him for 50 years..............


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2014)

I was guilty of a few big fist pumps and Poulter like "come on" shouts in the second round of the comp on bank holiday Monday. Much amusement to my partners and plenty of mickey taking and to be honest rather out of character for me. Was pretty intense all day and not NGT. If I did that regularly I can see me being a royal pain in the backside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Oh put on - I should know I've known him for 50 years..............
		
Click to expand...

Your brother can read this you know


----------



## LanDog (Jun 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Oh put on - I should know I've known him for 50 years..............
		
Click to expand...

That's disappointing, I was hoping that Phil would have a high pitched voice during the ICC


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Possibly the most annoying thing for me is a PP who, every single time he makes a par, utters the immortal "That's a Par" in a stupidly squeaky voice reminiscent of someone who's been snorting Helium.........even more annoying when he does it 7 times in a round..-..not bad for a 20 handicapper
		
Click to expand...

Never heard him say that when I played with him. :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2014)

richart said:



			Never heard him say that when I played with him. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Obviously didn't get a par - it happens occasionally


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 3, 2014)

Just natural exuberance reflecting my happy personality 
Now I know it winds him up, I'll just have to hit more pars so I can do it more often &#128526;

Incentive lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just natural exuberance reflecting my happy personality 
Now I know it winds him up, I'll just have to hit more pars so I can do it more often &#128526;

Incentive lol
		
Click to expand...

Maybe try a Darth Vadar voice as well ?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe try a Darth Vadar voice as well ? 

Click to expand...

He's definitely not my Father!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 3, 2014)

Imurg said:



			He's definitely not my Father!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Thats another keyboard gone


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Obviously didn't get a par
		
Click to expand...

 Hey don't explain my jokes,:angry:


----------



## Lawrence22 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bad mannered/ill tempered playing partners. The worst one being declaring themselves out of a hole half way down the fairway and walking to the next tee. Particularly when they are supposed to be marking my card. 
Unraked bunkers.
Ground that should be marked GUR but isn't.
One bloke at our place who is so loud you can hear him from 500 yds away and he never shuts up.
The fact that a society can book tee times weeks in advance and members can't!


----------



## dggadget (Sep 10, 2015)

Clanking Clubs!!


----------



## dggadget (Sep 10, 2015)

The group behind you on the first tee next to you having a chat while you are teeing off!!! Don't need to be there till your tee time.. Respect people's space..


----------



## dggadget (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh & fag butts!! Their still litter!!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2015)

I never take my pet on a round of golf!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 10, 2015)

Someone in your 4-ball urging you to tee off when the group in front is just on the fringe of getting properly out of range. 

Normally accompanied with the "Stick one up there" or "Don't worry you'll not reach them".

Why can't they wait just another 10 seconds that ensures the group ahead is safely on its way?


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 10, 2015)

Pitch marks and clubhouse snobs.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 10, 2015)

My PPs long drawn out pre shot routine, then he duffs it.:smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't actually _hate_ anything (or indeed anyone).  I can get mightily irritated by some people and things - but I don't hate em - and just learn to (or try to) accept em.  Nasty, self-destructive emotion to have - that 'hate' thing.  But I'll chuck in - silly, shouty and/or rather show-offy clothes, they can irritate.  I really don't need my eyes assailed and distracted by garish colours and silly patterns.


----------



## Sweep (Sep 11, 2015)

Losing balls. Especially when you have hit one down the middle like I did today. Everyone has better things to do than look for a golf ball.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 11, 2015)

Not a lot winds me up on golf courses, but the one thing that's guaranteed to is seeing a golf shirt not tucked in.
Absolutely hate seeing it.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 11, 2015)

People who cut in in front of you on the course.


----------



## Slab (Sep 11, 2015)

Manky shoes on the 1st tee


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2015)

not raking bunkers


----------

